# Hash



## Kabbit (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where does the Hash in Cairo come from


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hash is illegal. I would suggest that no one answers the question as you may leave yourself open to the authorities asking how you knew the answer


----------

